# Video on how to fish a Jig



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was doing some youtubing and found this video on how to fish a jig. I learned a lot from it, having never fished a jig before, and thought Id share with the community. I realize a lot of you already know this technique, but if there are others like me they might appreciate this. The guy does a nice job explaining flipping, pitching, and just overall fishing of the jig. Its encouraging that he lands a couple fish while showing you.

I am not this guy, nor am I affiliated with him. Just thought he put together a nice informative video for newbies like myself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhENapfv0X4&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I watched this last night. It really helped since I'm pretty new at this.


----------



## JustinHeider (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice video!


----------

